

Your Mother, the Hacker: It's time to mom down and bake some code. - addabjork
http://www.hackermothersday.com

======
amykhar
Some of us moms could probably teach you a thing or two about coding. We're
not all home baking cookies. Some of us spent our maternity leave writing
keygens for shareware and learning the intricacies of using softice for
reverse engineering.

~~~
addabjork
Hi Amy!

We know that there are some amazing moms out there coding and killing it! And,
we love them!

We made two versions of the Mother's Day site: <http://skillcrush.com/mothers-
day/>

The whole idea is that we want to celebrate moms & encourage more of them to
get in the digital game ;)

